# theshinexperience: Shelby GT-500 "Eleanor"



## TSE (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello All,

Well todays job was a protection detail for the winner of a competition I put on late last year. I was told that the winner had a Ford Mustang GT-500 and In my mind I just assumed that we were talking about the new one, however when I got there this beauty greeted me.



















For all of those who have seen Gone in 60 Seconds, well this was an exact replica of "Eleanor".

The car had been fully restored by the previous owner who had spent over
50k on bringing it back to its former glory.

The car is not used that often and hasn't infact been out of the garage for the last 3 months apparently, so there was barely any dirt on it. The car was washed using two bucket method and Swissvax Car Bath. Then the car was sprayed with P21S Auto Wash and rinsed down.

The weather was not exactly being kind today, so outdoor shots were limited to the initial photos taken at the beginning of the detail.

The car was clayed and then put back inside the garage. The clay bar picked up barely any impurities and the photo below shows the results of claying the entire car.










Once inside it was then on with the usual tasks. The whole car was HD Cleansed, including all the glass. Once this was complete I applied a coat of Swissvax Mystery and carried on with other jobs whilst this cured.

The Wheels were cleaned with P21S gel and then polished up with Z Metal Britework. They came up really well, sadly it wasnt that easy to reflect this in the photos due to the lack of space in the garage.










After about 20 mins I buffed the Mystery off and for a silver car that had not had correction I have to say it had an incredibly deep and wet shine. The black stripes made for a fantastic contrast with the rest of the car.

The tyres were then dressed with Swissvax Pneu.

After cleaning up the rest of the chrome, side exhaust pipes, door shuts and interior glass it was time to take some photos.

I got a bit carried away in the end but love the little details such as the fuel filler cap being under the "Shelby Cobra GT-500" badge on the back of the boot.










As mentioned earlier, this car is an exact replica of "Eleanor" from Gone in 60 Seconds, so this meant that it had the special buttons inside.










Once this is armed then press the big red button on the gear stick.










The car looks just as good under the bonnet. Apparently a completely new engine was fitted a couple of years ago.










The original leather seats bear the name of the designer, Carroll Shelby.










The final job of the day was to give the car a final wipe down, weapon of choice for today was Zaino Z-8.

Here are some final photos.
































































So there we are, it was one of those days where you just think "this is why I am a detailer"!

My new years resolution is to post work more frequently so see you all soon.

Thanks for looking,

Roy


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

fantastic car - absolutely love eleanor

always looks so mean


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

what a stunning car! Great job Roy


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I love American Muscle Cars. Okay - they may have HUGE engines that drink fuel to keep Gordon Brown going and not nearly enough power for their capacity but they are something special indeed.

Fantastic job and that is one hell of a nice looking machine. Lucky git. 

Cheers - Hotwaxxx:wave:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Awesome car! Looking good.


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Very nice and now looking as good as it sounds :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

mmmmmm very very nice mate
:thumb:


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

oooo luvly...good job..:thumb:


----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

oh dear i think i've just made a mess!!

One Word STUNNING!!!

You one very lucky dude getting too do that


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is one awesome car and looking stunning


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

oh yes very nice indeed love that car


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

OMG!!! please let me win the lottery!!!

Sex on wheels


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Stunning mate also is that a AM Virage 6.3 v8 next to it?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Now thats just cool :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

great car, great film and great write up

something a little different

:thumb:


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Lovely vehicle and a very nice detail, thank you for sharing. Must have been a pleasure working on that gorgeous car :thumb:


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow what a great car. Nice work.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Exquisite car and lovely work. Amazing condition.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Job Roy

I love that film!!

Did it have the nitrous shot red button under the gear stick cap?


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

great job that car is every boys dream i would sell most things including my family for one of those....... my other half is looking rather strange at me yet again


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Great work, stunning car


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

my dream car - cant beat those old classics and especially the muscle cars :thumb:

looks lovely with Mystery


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

WOW! thats an awesome car. Excellent finish! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## TSE (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments.

Yep it was an AM Virage next to it, lets just say that there was a pretty incredible collection of cars sitting about.

The nitrous button was on the top of the gear stick, there was a seperate switch that you had to flick first on the floor which then meant the system was armed and ready!

Roy


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

That must be most people's dream detail, never mind ride... lucky you!! Looks stunning


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very very nice!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Lovely car and lovely work there :thumb:


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

great work & even greater car :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

A M A Z I N G - CAR :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho 

Top Notch work :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Now thats a car ....Awesome


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Absolute stunner, one of my all time fav cars.


----------



## dazzo (Sep 13, 2007)

One of the best looking cars of all time 

Top job too fella, one to be very proud of. . . . jammy get!


----------



## JayDee (Jan 12, 2008)

What a truely awesome car! Bet that was a joy to work on.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Quality work on a special vehicle


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Great car.

Fab garage.

Would'nt want to mess with the owner, judging by the martial arts equipment dotted around the place.Or maybe its to psyce out any would be tea leaves?


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

can someone please pass the kleenex :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Simply stunning...one of the horniest looking cars ever made. Superb :thumb:


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

I lurve that push-bike in the last photo....:wall: 

Kidding... Great finish achieved there and what a stunning car. 

Its a pity they have to be kept as show-pieces and not taken out to tear the streets into shreds....!! Restrained power and glory.. oh well. We can only dream. 

Sweepy


----------



## ZrS (May 27, 2007)

wahooo ! a so rare car !!

a really bad boy car


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

i just made a mess

i am soooooooooooo in love with that car

sooooooooooo nice

good work


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

What an extraordinary car. The detailing is incredible, the gearknob nitroud button is the one that gets me!

Thanks for posting


----------

